# Wolf Creek Pass Back Country Conditions



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

I snowshoed up to the Divide south of the resort last Saturday and found two feet on top. Not enough for me to consider doing turns anywhere. If the storm next week comes through with another foot, it'd make that possible in places.


----------



## eurotrash (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks, figured as much. Might hit it next weekend with some of my bros form the 505.


----------



## JohnMuirJr. (Nov 28, 2010)

Pretty poor conditions for the backcountry. There is about three feet of snow here, and tons of rocks, stumps, ect. The Hourglass looks very rocky, probably impossible to run without beating up your skis. 11-28-10


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone heard any details about the death of the Wolf Creek ski patrol director last week, in a slide? 
Wolf Creek ski-patrol director dies in avalanche - The Denver Post
Sounded like a slide to the ground; bad TG layers + JohnMuirJr's report of rocks, stumps sounds like bad consequences.


----------



## Ricky NM (Jun 28, 2008)

I was up there that day. We heard from some employees that the slide occurred during blasting (not sure if it slid bigger than expected or what) and that the burial depth was estimated at 8 feet.


----------

